# I need some info on Toggenburgs!



## RockyPhoenix (Mar 13, 2011)

I am ENTIRELY new to raising goats. The two Toggie does I am going to buy will be a little over a year old when they move in. I know the people who have them and the doelings are currently with their mothers. I guess what I want to know is:

1. What are Toggie does usually like? Temperament?
2. How do I switch over their feed and hay smoothly?
3. What kind of fencing is adequate for Toggs?
4. How hard is it to halter break yearling does?


 THANKS!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 13, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy will likely add a lot but from the toggies I've seen they are very mellow and affectionate. I'm sure you'll love them.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 13, 2011)

RockyPhoenix said:
			
		

> 1. What are Toggie does usually like? Temperament?
> 2. How do I switch over their feed and hay smoothly?
> 3. What kind of fencing is adequate for Toggs?
> 4. How hard is it to halter break yearling does?
> ...


Congrats!! I think you will love them!     (A little partial myself!)

Toggies are very mild mannered and friendly in my expirence.  Easy to attend to.  Great milkers and hardy.  Of course their goats..and they have personalities!!  So you may get your crazy one from time to time!! But more often than not..they are friendly and quiet. 

As for feed, I would asked what their eating now and get some.  I would buy a bale of hay from the farm their on now...and get a bag of what their currently eating.  Mix old hay with new hay, same with feed and introduce change slowly...a week should be fine..then change them over completely to your choice of feed.  They will be stressed from the move so I would give them a shot of Vitamin B.  This would apply to any breed of goat..IMO.

As for fencing, I have six foot welded wire fencing.  But I have come to learn that if a goat is unhappy they can get out of anywhere.  But that height works for us..some of the toggies can get kinda big...I have a buck that stands six feet on hinds..and he's only 7 months old.  So he still has growing room!  

And lastly...they are great learners!! You can easily train them to lead with a handful of raisins..and working with them regularly..and they  catch on pretty fast.   I have some I pack with in the woods.  They love something to do...and I think this would also relate to most goats breeds.

I think you will enjoy the breed.  Toggies are the oldest registered dairy breed world wide.  Which is kinda cool!  Their very hardy in cold weather too, which makes it nice where I live.  

Good Luck enjoy your new Toggies!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 13, 2011)

Ours are very vocal.  When in milk, they're annoyingly so...

The 2 does we have (who are related) are also very pushy and have caused quite a few 'break ins' to the milking area, b/c they fight to get in the door every.single.time.I.open.it.  
So while I'm trying to push 150# of Togg back out, 2 or three others have time to slip in.

At least once a week I say the words, "I HATE TOGGS!" to my husband.

BUT...he ADORES them....they seem to adore him...and it keeps him happy / helping me...so here they will stay.

There are "old style" and "new style" Toggs.  New style (from what I've seen) tend to be bigger / hairier.  

Our buck is old style, does are new style.

So....Yes, they're very friendly, they make a lot of milk, our big girls don't seem to try and escape, and they are pretty hardy / easy keepers.


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Mar 13, 2011)

As for feed, I would asked what their eating now and get some.  I would buy a bale of hay from the farm their on now...and get a bag of what their currently eating.  Mix old hay with new hay, same with feed and introduce change slowly...a week should be fine..then change them over completely to your choice of feed.  They will be stressed from the move so I would give them a shot of Vitamin B.  This would apply to any breed of goat..IMO.

As for fencing, I have six foot welded wire fencing.  But I have come to learn that if a goat is unhappy they can get out of anywhere.  But that height works for us..some of the toggies can get kinda big...I have a buck that stands six feet on hinds..and he's only 7 months old.  So he still has growing room! That is exactly what I needed to know!!!

Do you think 5 foot welded wire fencing would work as well?
I plan on putting 34" hog panels around the outside so the fence is more sturdy.

Also what kind of hay should I feed dry does? Theyve never been bred and I don't plan on breeding them.

There are "old style" and "new style" Toggs.  New style (from what I've seen) tend to be bigger / hairier.  I am not sure which style these are....There are pictures on Facebook but I don't know how to put it on here...the does are light brown with white in the face and their legs..they are so pretty!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 13, 2011)

5 ft fencing would be fine...and as for hay...I use 1st and 2nd cut and mix for winter feeding...during growing season the greener the better!!

I try to stock up on 2nd and 3rd cut...that where the grass is...the 1st cut is stemier..not much nutrients in that cut...but its good in the winter cuz is stays in the rumen longer and helps keep the mwarm!  Works for us anyway. 

I know the British Toggs hair much longer hair..but the bucks will always have longer hair in toggies.  

I find mine quiet and friendly.  Maybe Im just lucky!!   They will have thier moments...you cant get around that with any breed of goats!!! We are talking about goats!!! LOL!

I know Roll...you hate toggies!!! LOL!! 

PS About pics..you have to have 10 written post before you can post pics...I would love to see pics!!!


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Mar 13, 2011)

Perfect! Do you have any pics of the inside and outside your goat shed/barn setup? I havent even thought of what I am going to build yet so I need some ideas! 

Thanks!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 13, 2011)

I dont currently have pics on my computer of the barn...but We have a 2 story barn...which has an open room and stahls for kidding and / or injuries, sickness. And a milking room.  But it all depends on what you plan to do with them???  

Where are you located or what kind of weather do you have???  In the northeast I have to enclose them for the winter...and just leave a small door open so they can come and go. 

In the summer..mine will spend most all their time outside...so the barn is basically for rainey days, winter and milking.


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Mar 13, 2011)

I was flippin through the pics on your facebook page and the 44th picture look exactly like the does im getting!!!!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 14, 2011)

How come you don't plan on breeding them? Fresh goat milk is WONDERFUL!


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a busy high school schedule so I can't  ...trust me if I could I would in a heartbeat!!


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Mar 14, 2011)

I have another question though! How much hay would you feed a dry Togg doe per day? would one flake be enough?


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 14, 2011)

I understand, but just so you know, milking only one of them doesn't take long at all! Once you get used to it (maybe during the summer? Plan for a May birth?) you can milk them in just a few minutes.

I don't know about the feed as I don't have Toggs, I have Nigerians and they eat WAY less. But I feed mine however much hay they need to be content.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 15, 2011)

RockyPhoenix said:
			
		

> I have a busy high school schedule so I can't  ...trust me if I could I would in a heartbeat!!


I bet that'll change.   Your life will soon revolve around goats like the rest of us as priorities change.


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Mar 15, 2011)

I sure hope so! It's more the fact that my mom doesn't want any more animals so if breeding them creates any more work I'll be dead...I spend time at my dad's house so I am not here to milk every day...


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 15, 2011)

I adore my toggs. I was milking 3 of the 4 does last yr. They would come out in order to be milked. No pushing on the door. When it's time to go for a walk they do push through the gate. They have stalls in the barn with a goat size door to an outside yard. The door is always open. 

They are extremely smart and very affectionate.


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Mar 15, 2011)

OH MY GOSH! the picture with all of them running towards you is AWESOME! I can't wait till I get my Toggs! I am either getting 2 or 4 dry does! I CANT WAIT!


----------

